# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Dbat] Votre avis sur la section "Dev Web"

## Marc Lussac

Qui va sur la section Dev Web ? http://web.developpez.com/
Pour quoi y faire ?
Qu'y recherchez vous ?

Que doit devenir cette section selon vous ?

Quels sont les thmes qui doivent y figurer ?
- html
- javascript
- IIS
- Apache
- liste hbergeurs gratuit et payants
- liste d'outils pour HTML ?
- article sur le rfrencement ?
- comparatifs PHP vs ASP.NET vs Java ?

Que souhaitez vous y voir ?

Qu'y  t'il sur cette section dont qui ne vous sert  rien ?
Que faut il ajouter ou supprimer ?

Faut il renomer cette section en ?
- HTML/JS ?
- Webmasters ?
- Garder Dev Web ?
- autres ?

Merci de nous donner votre avis

Cordialement

----------


## cyberzoide

avant d'en tre responsable, ce qui est tout rcent, je n'y allais jamais !

d'ailleurs c'est trop fouillit, 
pour moi :
web = HTML + DHTML + XHTML + CSS + JavaScript (+ Flash + services web + hbergeurs)

alors que tout ce qui concerne les serveurs Apache, IIS doivent gicler ( mettre repsectivement dans sections Linux, Win)

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est un avis qui me parais intrssant en effet.

Qu'en pense nos visiteurs ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Marc Lussac

La question pose ne concerne pas le forum mais le *site*  : http://web.developpez.com/


Merci de votre attention

----------


## iubito

> alors que tout ce qui concerne les serveurs Apache, IIS doivent gicler ( mettre repsectivement dans sections Linux, Win)


c'est pas faux, mais pour trouver comment installer/config IIS, j'irai plutt instinctivement dans Web (ou encore mieux dans ASP  ::!::  ) que dans Windows.

mais c'est vrai que le terme "Web" est un peu trop gnral.
a serait HTML/JS/CSS... mais a fait long quoi...

----------


## julp

Moi je trouve que c'est vraiment le fouilli on y trouve un petit tout et n'importe quoi en ce moment y compris du .NET alors qu'il existe une section .Net pareil pour l'ASP ...


Cordialement Julp !

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est pour ca qu'on vous demande votre avis pour la faire voluer...

----------


## iubito

je pense que d trucs genre comparaison PHP/JavaScript, des infos gnrales sont  laisser dans cette catgorie.

la FAQ.NET :O qu'est-ce qu'elle fait l ?

"Article : Comment apprendre le PHP par Hugo ETIEVANT ? - Votre avis ?" pourrait aller dans PHP, non?

tout comme :
- Windows 2003 server est disponible : commandez votre version d'valuation.
- Tutoriel : Introduction au .NET Remoting ( VB.NET et C# ) par Tyris
- Tutoriel : Comment crer des sockets en C/C++ par The Walrus 
les sockets a a petu-tre quelque chose  voir avec le web, mais si j'avais besoin je pense que je serait aller instinctivement dans C (ou dans une section Rseaux) plutt que dans web
...

... en fait il faudrait une section Rseaux, pour tout ce qui est protocole, IP, sockets... et j'en passe !

et webdev conservera HTML, JavaScript, PERL, XML, infos gnrales, comparatifs de langages.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> c'est pas faux, mais pour trouver comment installer/config IIS, j'irai plutt instinctivement dans Web (ou encore mieux dans ASP  ) que dans Windows.


Je pense que ce serais quand meme bien de cross indexer les tutoriels apache  la fois dans web et linux et les tutoriels IIS  la fois dans windows et Web

en plus on  pas de responsable linux et windows alors qu'on  maintenant un responsable web.

----------


## cyberzoide

je pense que Developpez.com gagnerait  avoir une section Rseaux, tant tudiant en rseaux, y'a des tas de doc et de concepts que je souhaiterait voir index, voire mirror par Developpez.com

----------


## Marc Lussac

En fait au dpart c'tais une section internet et rseau, et toi tu propose de faire une section html and co...

Le probleme c'est que je ne crois pas qu'on ai suffisement de materiel pour crer une section rseau,  moins que tu trouve de bonnes doc  mirrorer ?

et ce serais quoi le nom de la section rseau ? son domaine d'application ? en plus il faudra que tu t'en occupe ?

----------


## f-demu01

Entierement d'accord avec cyberzoide, mais le but de la section serait-il du dveloppement orient Rseaux ou de la dfinition des protocoles, ... ? 
Car si c'est plus une partie "technique pure" plutot que dev, ca risque de coincer. Cela dit, j'y suis galement favorable, dev ou tech, la redondance d'informations dans le domaine des rseaux ne serait pas superflue.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet initial  :;):  je pense que la section DevWeb porte assez bien son nom, et que l'inclusion des cours /tuto, ... sur les serveurs est bel et bien a sa place ici. Ou alors, si l'on cr une section rseaux/systmes, ils auraient leur place dans cette section .

----------


## iubito

je suis pas expert rzo (loin de l) mais dans une section rzo on s'attend  trouver les dfinitions des protocoles, et aussi des tutoriaux/bouts de code pour intgrer des socket, du ftp, du telnet, whois ou autre bazar dans des applis.

En voyant Web/Dev je m'imagine pas du tout que a va tre Rzo et dveloppement HTML & co.

et en plus l'HTML/CSS/JavaScript/XML et drivs/MathML/DHTML... + comparaisons de langages/ tudes comparative des perf. des diffrents serveurs... ou autres...
a fait bien de quoi remplir une catgorie Web Dev

----------


## Tifauv'

A ce moment-l, c'est une section _Rseau_, plus _Dvelopement Web_ (*ML/PHP/ASP/Javascript).

Le reste (serveurs, protocoles, architecture rseau...) entre dans une autre catgorie.

----------


## iubito

bein je suis pas d'accord pour balancer tout le php et tout l'asp dans la catgorie "Dev Web". T'as vu le nombre de sites, d'articles, de tutoriaux, de scripts... ddis uniquement  PHP ou ASP ?
ils valent bien chacune une section de developpez.com

oops j'av pas fait gaffe qu'il y a une partie XML


je regardais autre chose, la section Access est bien pauvre
pourquoi est-elle spare de SQL/SGBD (autrement dit "Bases de donnes") ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

> je regardais autre chose, la section Access est bien pauvre


Pas si pauvre que ca, et libre  toi de l'enrichir... Ce genre de commentaire pas constructif ca sert vraiment  *rien*




> pourquoi est-elle spare de SQL/SGBD (autrement dit "Bases de donnes") ?


Access c'est  la fois un sgbd certe mais aussi un outil de dveloppement au meme titre que delphi par exemple (mais sans compilo natif, etc...)

De plus il  t ajout pour des raisons webmarketing, on s'es rendu compte que les visiteurs Access n'allait pas voir dans sgbd pour trouver les infos access...(cf mon commentaire plus haut), et que avec  son trs fort traffic (cf traffic forum) Access justifie une pub dans le menu d'onglet...

En fait le menu d'onglet ca reprsente le best of traffic...

----------


## iubito

> je regardais autre chose, la section Access est bien pauvre  
> 
> Pas si pauvre que ca, et libre  toi de l'enrichir... Ce genre de commentaire pas constructif ca sert vraiment  rien


oops dsol si je me suis mal exprim, mais c vrai que j'y ai vu beaucoup moins de chose que dans les autres...

mais OK je conois tout  fait l'ide du webmarketing...

----------


## Causa Sui

Je consulte cette partie en gnral pour le PHP ou l'html... 
Je crois qu'il faudrait a mon avis des news et des articles sur les nouvauts (bibliothques PHP, volution d'apache, de l'html, ect.)

----------


## Marc Lussac

pour info il y  une section php...

 ::lol::

----------


## Causa Sui

> pour info il y  une section php...


...   ::oops::

----------


## Nasky

Bonjour

 Je trouve aussi qu'il y a bcp de choses dans la section Web Dev ...
Mais faire une section HTML  part par exemple ne sert  rien, je ne pense pas que ce soit ce qui soit le plus demand sur ce site.
Flash idem et le reste aussi...
Je vois bien dans cette section des tutoriaux par exemple sur l'utilisation de Dreamweaver, des tutoriaux sur comment faire une animation en Flash ... des trucs comme ca.  ::D: 

Nas'

----------


## pepetteakiki

C'est un super espace o il y a peut-tre trop de chose...
TCP/IP!!
Ce que j'en attends c'est:
Comment faire un espace web facilement, un tour d'horizon des diffrentes technos, des astuces pour faire le bon choix de techno quand on a jamais fait de site et puis le reste est super...

----------


## Causa Sui

En assayant de faire moins stupide que le message que j'ai post plus haut je dirais qu'il n'est pas indispensable de garder des rubriques du forum telles que flash, XMLRAD, serveur, perl, etc.
Je crois qu'il serait plus interessant de crer une rubrique de FAQ solide ainsi que quelques articles bien pense pour chacun (je me porterais volontaire pour en faire un ou l'aure sur flash, sauf si ma "jeunesse" sur ce forum est rdibitoire). Ainsi il n'y aurait quasiment plus besoin de sections particulieres sur le forum qui seraient alors compris dans la rubrique "Divers / Autres langages et outils Web / Mon site".

----------


## hachesse

> il n'est pas indispensable de garder des rubriques du forum telles que flash, XMLRAD, serveur, perl, etc.


Les forums sont cres en fonction du traffic que ceux ci gnre. Or, dans les cas cit, ces 3 forums gnrent un traffic suffisant pour qu'un forum spcialis leurs soit consacr.

La cration de forum est explique Ici
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6738
Et pour la suppresion de forum, il suffit de faire la deduction




> je me porterais volontaire pour en faire un ou l'aure sur flash, sauf si ma "jeunesse" sur ce forum est rdibitoire


Toute contribution de qualit qui nous parviens est publie, et la jeunnesse de son auteur n'a rien a voir
Si tu as quelques chose a nous faire parvenir, tout est expliqu ici
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4212

 ::merci::

----------


## Causa Sui

Merci pour les prcisions.
Je vais comencer l'criture   ::D:  .

----------


## Bidouille

Je viens de consulter la fameuse section.
Surprise, mon tut sur Novell y est alors que je pensais le trouver dans la section Autres dans les divers avec le tut sur Win2000 par exemple.
A lire le contenu, j'en dduis que le titre _Dev web_ devrait plutt s'orienter sur _Architecture rseau_ plus gnraliste.

----------


## Invit

Je pense qu'il faudrait une section par language ou technologie, ce qui permettrait d'inclure les tutos dans diverses rubriques.

Par example, dans dev web, on pourrait avoir d'abord des gnralits ("comparer php et asp", "introduction  ..."), puis les sous-rubriques (soit juste le lien, soit toutes les sous-rubriques, les unes aprs les autres): html, javascript, feuilles de style, asp, php, http, java pour le web...

Ainsi, cel n'empche pas d'avoir une rubrique spcial php ou asp, mais ceux-ci sont accessible de partout ou c'est ncessaire.

"Installer un serveur appache" pourrait tre dans une section "Serveurs", dont un lien se trouverait dans la rubrique "dev web", "php" et "asp".
De mme, la rubrique "http" pourrait exister dans "dev web" et "protocoles web", si la rubrique existait.

Le problme,  mon avis, de tout mettre en fouillis est que si il y a peu de tutos, a va, mais si il y en a beaucoup, on ne s'y retrouve plus.

Donc, en dbut de rubrique dev web, on mettrait les docs ne justifiant pas la cration d'une sous-rubrique, puis les sous-rubriques.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai t clair. C'est juste une ide, aprs, l'implmentation, faut voir...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y a dej des sections pour java, php, asp etc... donc tu intervient pour donner ton avis sans meme avoir regard le site, c'est pas trs intelligent...

grosso modo maintenant la section devweb regroupe html/css/javascript et Flash, voila...

----------


## BrYs

> Il y a dej des sections pour java, php, asp etc... donc tu intervient pour donner ton avis sans meme avoir regard le site, c'est pas trs intelligent...
> 
> grosso modo maintenant la section devweb regroupe html/css/javascript et *Flash*, voila...


 ::bravo::

----------


## Invit

> Il y a dej des sections pour java, php, asp etc... donc tu intervient pour donner ton avis sans meme avoir regard le site, c'est pas trs intelligent...


Je frquente rgulirement le site depuis plus d'un an et je connais suffisamment son organisation pour donner mon avis. Je trouve ta faon de rpondre un peu expditive. J'accepte les critiques et les avis contraires mais je n'aime pas beaucoup le fait de passer du temps  donner mon avis sur un sujet pour recevoir en rcompense ce genre de commentaires.




> grosso modo maintenant la section devweb regroupe html/css/javascript et Flash, voila...


Trs bien. Justement, je propose dans mon post de transformer l'organisation de la rubrique pour qu'elle ne ressemble plus  a:


```

```

mais  a:


```

```


Ensuite, ce forum voque le problme du "que mettre o?"

Donc je me disait que des alias vers d'autres rubriques pouvait tre intressant dans certain cas, afin qu'une sous-rubrique appartiennent virtuellement  plusieurs rubriques.

L'organisation deviendrait alors:


```

```


Voil, c'est juste une ide que je donne dans le but de faire avancer le dveloppement du site.

----------


## antonny

bonjour,

Je suis un visiteur rgulier du site. Travaillant dans le dveloppement d'applications internet j'ai t interpel par votre section << dev web >>. 

Je viens mettre mon grain de sel dans votre dbat.  ::):  Plusieurs ides que j'exprime ont dja t mises en valeur par d'autres mais, je m'attendais  une section qui regroupe et pointe de faon structure sur diffrents aspects du dveloppement web, plutt qu'une rubrique un peu << fourre tout >> .

Pardonnez l'expression, elle n'est pas pjorative mais en effet, bien qu'elle regroupe des sujets trs interessants, on se retrouve avec une page qui introduit plusieurs notions, sujets, sur divers lments,  sans organisation hirarchique ou thmatique. 

Aprs tout, qu'est-ce que demande le visiteur ? 
De retrouver de l'information pertinente de faon << intuitive et ergonomique >>. 

Quant au contenu trait, il est invitablement trs large alors, pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour faire de cette section, des pointeurs, liens vers d'autres rubriques de ce site, qui traitent les notions abordes ici de facon plus exhaustive ? 

Tout simplement, pourquoi ne pas faire de cette section, une rubrique gnraliste ? (d'ailleurs  mon sens, elle se veut gnraliste pour traiter un tel contenu aussi important )

Le problme en soulve peut tre un autre , celui de l'organisation de votre site au sens plus gnral.

 S'il y a une section << dev web >> , pourquoi n'y a t'il pas de section << dev systeme >> ? 

 Aprs tout,  chaque visiteur est en droit de s'y attendre ou de se poser la question non ? 

bien  vous,
cordialement : )

----------


## Joelindien

Personnellement, j'y vais assez rgulirement pour les tutos sur " comment se faire un environnement de dveloppement sur Win2k " et surtout pour vous proposer mes tutoriels car c'est un sujet que je connais bien et cel me fait normment plaisir de contribuer  cette communaut que je trouve trs riche et trs bien frquent.

----------

